# Dead Tadpole:[



## citypill (Apr 11, 2007)

Well guys my first tadpole ever is now dead  . I found it molded over. The water I was using was just tap and spaghmum boiled for 10 minutes. I am thinking maybe the temp factor might have killed him. I kept the container in the basement where my frog setups are. At night the temps probaly dip into the mid 60's. Do you think this was a factor in the death? I am now in the process of setting up a heated incubator tank, similar to pics and descriptions I have seen here. I am also searching for a RO system. Any advice or experience is always appreciated. 

On a seperate note I have pulled out 2 clutches from my Powder Blues, and Guinea Cobalts. This is due to the fact they always mold over in the tank. I have the well moisted and am keeping them up in my bedroom which is in the mid 70's. After 3 days I noticed some of the eggs starting to cloud over. What can I do to prevent this from happening, since my wish is to become a daddy to the baby frogs.

Jacob


----------



## thong_monster (May 6, 2006)

I doubt temps in the mid 60s would kill your tadpole, my bedroom/frogroom dips down to 60s on the colder nights and I havent encountered such problems besides slower growth. For tad water/"tea", I just throw in an almond leave in plain tap water and let it sit overnight, there is no need to boil as tannins would just leech into the water by itself. 

As for your problems with moldy eggs, I would add two things: some patience and some ventilation. You say eggs mold over after 3 days, so it is possible that the eggs may have not been fertilized to begin with since it is difficult to see much embryonic development with your naked eyes. If this was the case, time should fix it. I also found that by providing more air flow to the egg mass, I had a higher % of good eggs/hatch rate (then again, it could also be the time thing again). 
Good luck.


----------

